# NLS or Omega One?



## natedgg (Apr 9, 2011)

I've seen tons of people on here giving big praise to NLS for cichlids. I have been using Omega One and have compared the ingredients. They are essentially the same food, both are great quality, but NLS is much more. Just wondering what you all feel about it.

More curiosity than anything else.


----------



## DrTim's (Jun 8, 2010)

they are not comparable IMO - go with NLS


----------



## shellies215 (Jan 7, 2011)

If you look at any two brands of fish food the ingredients will be very similar, but NLS seems to be superior in my experience.


----------



## master chi (Jan 3, 2010)

Having the same ingredients doesn't mean the ingredient's quality is the same.

I will use buying tomatoes as an example.

When buying tomatoes most people will pick up multiple tomatoes and test them for firmness,and check for bruising and such.

They will then usually select the firm,non bruised tomato rather than a bruised one.
Any salsa made from the bruised tomato will surely be mushy and of lesser quality than the firm non bruised tomato.

Furthermore,often times distributors will sell the lower quality (bruised) tomatoes at marked down price in an effort to sell off old stock. A nice fine dining establishment would not buy these poor tomatoes but a fast food or small business chain might.

I think the same goes for fish food. NLS uses only the highest quality ingredients where others might be using a poor quality variant of the same ingredient. I myself try to at the very least stay away from feeding my fish any petstore brand foods.Omega One ,I would trust that brand since they pretty much do just fish food . maybe they are using ingredients with quality somewhere in the middle.


----------



## jkulysses (Apr 5, 2003)

I've used them both and like them both. At any given time I usually have one of almost every brand I like to give my fish variety. I got Tetra, NLS, Omega, HBH, OSI & Ocean Nutrition at the moment and I'm sure I'm forgetting a couple. I stay away from the really cheap brands like Wardleys and a few of the others but I also like to feed them fresh vegetables like zucchini and cucumber.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I use NLS and have been tempted to go cheaper, but never have. I suspect that poor nutrition has been the source of some problems that got blamed on something else.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

I wonder this myself. I can get omega one locally but have to order or drive an hour to get nls. I keep omega one around as a "back up" of I run out of nls and have used it prior to nls without problems. Just seems like fish prefer nls n have been looking better w it. I found several sites where you can get 5lbs of nls for like $60 shipped to your door so am thinking of doing that and vacuum packing it to keep it fresh. That way it will be cheaper than all other brands for me and far better quality.


----------



## natedgg (Apr 9, 2011)

Interesting view points. I have a yellow lab holding right now. Perhaps I'll split my other 50 gallon up in half and try an experiment with them once they hatch. I'll feed NLS to half the batch and Omega One to the other half, taking pictures every week or so. That might be interesting to try.


----------



## Bodenhimer (May 1, 2011)

what is nls is this short for something


----------



## natedgg (Apr 9, 2011)

New Life Spectrum food.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I got tired of picking out bits of cartlidge and spine from the Omega one.
Wouldn't feed it any fish. I use NLS and HBH only.


----------



## jkulysses (Apr 5, 2003)

noddy said:


> I got tired of picking out bits of cartlidge and spine from the Omega one.
> Wouldn't feed it any fish. I use NLS and HBH only.


Thats the good stuff I like to sprinkle it on my salad for dinner LOL


----------



## natedgg (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh, you mean the HBH that had a recall in 2007. Hey, at least they acknowledge their mistakes I guess 

http://www.hbhpet.com/newsrecall.htm


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

natedgg said:


> Oh, you mean the HBH that had a recall in 2007. Hey, at least they acknowledge their mistakes I guess
> 
> http://www.hbhpet.com/newsrecall.htm


Touche. :lol: 
Didn't know about that.
P.S, loved your work in the hangover.


----------



## natedgg (Apr 9, 2011)

Sorry noddy, I couldn't resist! 

Yeah, I'm taking a hiatus from my movie work to figure out this fish thing


----------

